# Civil War is Coming to America



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

Civil War is Coming to America



> At this late date it is inevitable. Because of a number of factors that are ongoing in the US President Trump will most likely be the last Republican President to be elected to office in the near future that is, until the next Civil War has run its course.
> 
> Here is why:
> Illegal Immigration is one of the major catalysts that will end a free and legal election in America. The deck is being stacked right now to make sure the Democrats will win from now on. They will steal every election in the...


Read more about this article here...


----------

